# First bow kill!



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

took this one about 830 pm a little over 2 weeks ago. not a bad deer for my first bow kill. it gross score is 130 5/8 and net was 128 7/8. its obv an unoffical score. (2 weeks is no where near 60 days lol) but i'm happy with him... what the heck is wrong with his nose?!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

The first pic makes it look a little better then a 130 class deer nice deer congrats I wanna say that his nose is messed up from maybe a birth defect or an only battle wound


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

get em mounted hes huge.plus hes your first bow kill.get it mounted.if you have the money of course.


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the reply's guys! sorry mods can you please move this post to the bowhunting forum. i'm new to the site and didnt even notice that section. thanks!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice looking deer! Shot from stand, ground blind or spot and stalk? Let's hear the story, what happened!

The nose could be from a bullet catching him, too. It's more than likely from fighting with other bucks or a birth defect like Scott said, but I've (unfortunately) seen some pretty funky looking faces on deer from people trying to head shot 'em. :eyeroll: Kinda makes me sick to even think about some of the things that can happen to the poor things. Yours almost looks like it's not just the nose that's messed up, but the bottom lip by where the nose is wierd looks odd to me, too. Maybe it's just the angle or something with the pics? :huh:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Got it moved for ya


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Not sure what is wrong with his nose, but I do know what is wrong with your hat. You're missing pieces of it.

Congrats, that is a great deer.

Hey I used to live right outside Surrey. :beer:


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

the story is pretty much short and simple... i got off work at 430 went to the store got my tag and another head net... i allways lose those things lol. went home got ready and got out to the stand. kicked out 2 does while walking in. so anyways i'm sitting in the stand around 6:00 pm and watching a doe run around about 182 yards away. gotta love the range finder haha. as time passes a fawn beds down about 3 feet from the tree my stand is in which is pretty cool to see. a few other fawns and one doe comes in quickly followed by 2 spike bucks. they messed around about 20 yards directly in front of my stand for about 10 minutes. now the time is about 820 pm and i looked to my left and about 75 yards i see a big buck coming out of the sunflowers we quickly spotted the spikes and came to join he stops kind of angled toward me broadside and i pulled back... and i cant see out of my damn peep!!!!! ahhhh so i kind of adjust get my composure and shoot and he jumped and walked about five yards and stopped, phew. so i load another arrow mess with the peep and pull back again. peep is perfect everything felt great no shakes so i shoot again. he doesnt do a damn thing. so i'm out of arrows and hitting myself in the face as he kinda trots away and he kicks in a circle and dies 45 yards in front of my stand. i'm not quite shure if i hit him the first or second but i really didnt care lol who would! so we took some pics had some beers after we got home weighed him at 189 dressed. skinned him threw the head in the freezer and processed him the next day. tenderloins and backstraps turned out great . i'm going to get him mounted by tomlinson in sawyer. sorry for the long drawn out story but you asked for it!


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

lol i'm not wearing a hat i'm wearing that ugly/ extremely handy head lamp lol.

btw. thanks for the move!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Great first/any deer! Way to go! The only problem you're likely to have now is getting a better one. Very nice!
Burl


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

this isnt my first deer its my third but its my favorite. everything on this deer is perfectly symectrical. my first deer was a 182 5/8 muley on my youth hunt in unit 4b. my second deer was taken right on the border of the lake darling refuge with my refuge tag i happend to draw that was a 121. and this was my third deer but first with a bow... feels good to shoot a p&y the first time lol. it was my 5th year bow hunting and finally got one.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Congratulations...he's a beauty!
Almost makes me want to bow hunt again....


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Holy smokes, 8:30pm.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

That messed up nose could be from anything, they lead rough lives. Ive seen em with fractured skulls that healed back up and left their antler pedicels crooked and hence had crooked antler growth.

Off that first pic I put him netting in the low 130's a well. Definatly a nice buck, especially for a first. Highly recommend you get him mounted if at all possible.

Good job!


----------



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks guys... i shot him sept. 14th at 830pm so it was still daylight. i'm having him mounted at tomlinson taxidermy in sawyer..


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I am in my second year of Masters program for Communication Disorders ...and the deers nose looks eerily familiar to some children I have seen with cleft palates and/or cleft lips ....I would guess that during the devlopment process the lip and palate did not fuse properly leading to that birth abnomality...just a guess from what I have seen in children before

Clu__82

PS GREAT DEER BY THE WAY !!!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

shauner

just a suggestion and my opinion. But have the deer mounted as you found it. Please don't let the taxidermist fix its nose. To me thats part of it. It will be something everyone will comment on and unique to your deer and a great way for people to ask what the heck and a way for you to relive that hunt over and over again.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice job! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

nice deer! i'm hoping to shoot my first deer this season.


----------



## settles8 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Shauner, great deer. maybe I missed something, what day of sept. was this big fella shot?


----------



## metaldemon16 (Nov 12, 2007)

nice buck so was it your first with a bow or just your favorite


----------



## live_2hunt (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats, nice looking deer


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Im not gunnah lie thats the ugliest deer i have ever seen. Congrats on the kill


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Pabowhunter92 said:


> Im not gunnah lie thats the ugliest deer i have ever seen. Congrats on the kill


I dont agree, probably one of the most characteristic deer, mind you with a gorgeous rack, that I have ever seen


----------



## Pabowhunter92 (Jan 21, 2008)

No i didnt mean that it wasnt a good deer, its face is just pretty damn ugly


----------

